# rep range for calves



## Diesel618 (May 19, 2011)

what up bros I'm sure a lot of you are dealing with or have dealt with stubborn calves like myself so I figured I'd get some of your oppinions on the matter


Whenever I see pros' routines in magz they always have like 20-30 reps on calves so I was doing that for a while. Recently I switched up a little bit. I hit calves twice a week so one day I'll go with my normal high reps but one day I'll go heavier and go 10-15 because I'm a firm believer that heavy weight lifted = big muscles


what do you guys like to do as far as reps for calves?


----------



## trapzilla (May 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> what up bros I'm sure a lot of you are dealing with or have dealt with stubborn calves like myself so I figured I'd get some of your oppinions on the matter
> 
> 
> Whenever I see pros' routines in magz they always have like 20-30 reps on calves so I was doing that for a while. Recently I switched up a little bit. I hit calves twice a week so one day I'll go with my normal high reps but one day I'll go heavier and go 10-15 because I'm a firm believer that heavy weight lifted = big muscles
> ...


 
I too do two sessions as week one heavy for 10-15 reps and then one done with railroads, i.e number of plates each side x10 is the number of reps you perform in each set. such as 10 plates 100reps.

I've never had trouble with calf development and unless you have african heritage i'm not prepared to buy into the crap genetics arguement.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 19, 2011)

I do calves DC style, 12-15 reps. Explode up, hold for 5 seconds, lower and hold for 12 seconds and repeat. Also, walking on your toes on a steeply inclined treadmill will make them grow as well.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 19, 2011)

thanks guys I've been wanting to try DC style for everything for a while now but everything I read tells me I'm not ready so I'm gonna give it a couple years. And I don't blame my genetics it's just frustrating how my upper legs look in comparison. I have very thin ankles and knees and they just don't grow very well. Same with my forearms I have very small wrists. Look at Dennis Wolf's calves. He isn't black and his could use some work.


----------



## trapzilla (May 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> thanks guys I've been wanting to try DC style for everything for a while now but everything I read tells me I'm not ready so I'm gonna give it a couple years. And I don't blame my genetics it's just frustrating how my upper legs look in comparison. I have very thin ankles and knees and they just don't grow very well. Same with my forearms I have very small wrists. Look at Dennis Wolf's calves. He isn't black and his could use some work.


 
the genetics comment wasn't a barb, sorry if it seemed so.

dennis has very odd proportion imho. his abdomen is so long his lats look short and underdeveloped. as for his calves i think they're pretty big just that his tibia, and fibula are very long proportionally and so they look small.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 19, 2011)

I respect you for knowing you're not ready for a program. DC is tough, physically and mentally as well. I cycle in and out of it through the year and can only "blast" about 6 weeks before my CNS is fried and I need a week or even two off. But try the calf workout, it's a bitch and will make your calves grow if done right.


----------



## SuperLift (May 19, 2011)

I usually shoot for 8-15 reps with heavy weight. Then immediately go into 20-30 rep sets for bodyweight


----------



## Diesel618 (May 19, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> the genetics comment wasn't a barb, sorry if it seemed so.
> 
> dennis has very odd proportion imho. his abdomen is so long his lats look short and underdeveloped. as for his calves i think they're pretty big just that his tibia, and fibula are very long proportionally and so they look small.


 
no offense taken. I guess I never looked at his proportions like that. I always just figured his lats inserted higher than a lot of people's and his calves don't hang down like a lot of people's. Interesting viewpoint.

I'll try that DC calf routine for a nice shock and I'll try supersetting heavy with bodyweight and see what happens. Thanks for the replies bros, that's why I keep comin back.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 19, 2011)

When doing DC calves, imagine pushing up off the big toe. Also, try the treadmill calf session, your calves will be on fire.


----------



## TJTJ (May 19, 2011)

I like to use FST-7 for calves.


----------



## tballz (May 19, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> I like to use FST-7 for calves.



How's that working for you?


----------



## TJTJ (May 19, 2011)

tballz said:


> How's that working for you?




Kicking ass


----------



## yerg (May 19, 2011)

20 to 30


----------



## Diesel618 (May 19, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> I like to use FST-7 for calves.


 
you know I've never tried that. Done it for about every other bodypart. Good advice.


----------



## TJTJ (May 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> you know I've never tried that. Done it for about every other bodypart. Good advice.



You got it buddy


----------



## OttoRocket11 (May 19, 2011)

I usually like going in the high reps for caves... 20-30 rep range. I find that they respond WAAYY better to that!

IMO


----------



## Diesel618 (May 20, 2011)

Got abs and calves tomorrow. This will probably change depending on what's open at my gym but I'm shootin to have it go like this:

Decline twisting situps - 3X10 to each side
Hanging leg raise - 3 sets of 15 (5 to left, 5 to front, 5 to right)
concentrated Crunches - 4X25

Standing calf raise on smith machine w/ cardio step - 3X225X15superset with 25 BW
                                                                           2X15 95 lbs one leg  calf raises
Seated calf raise - 3plates X25
                           4plates X 15 X 3
                              -after 3rd set dropset to 3 plates and go to failure
Machine rotary calf raise - 3 sets


Machine deads or trap bar deads - 6 platesX15
                                              -8 platesX10X3
                                    after 3rd set dropset to 6 and go to failure


I'll do more reasearch about the DC calf routine and aim to shock with that my next rest day (wednesday)

how's it look?


----------



## TJTJ (May 20, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Got abs and calves tomorrow. This will probably change depending on what's open at my gym but I'm shootin to have it go like this:
> 
> Decline twisting situps - 3X10 to each side
> Hanging leg raise - 3 sets of 15 (5 to left, 5 to front, 5 to right)
> ...



Looks good. What about FST-7?


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2011)

Diesel, take a look at this article. It changed what I thought were stubborn calves overnight. LITERALLY. Ignore that the article is from one of the shitiest sites ever.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 21, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Looks good. What about FST-7?


 
damn good call. I was just gettin ready to head out for the gym too. I might have to get to that one after I do the DC workout if I have anything left.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 21, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Diesel, take a look at this article. It changed what I thought were stubborn calves overnight. LITERALLY. Ignore that the article is from one of the shitiest sites ever.


 
that was an awesome read. I had figured out to roll on sides of my feet vs. pointing my toes that just put stress on my ankles. I liked heavy for the actual calf, high rep for the soleus idea. Maybe I should try to work them in 3 times a week for a while too.


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

I'll do 4 sets of 15 with slow controlled reps, pause at top and bottom. Can't walk afterwards.


----------



## GMO (May 21, 2011)

It's all about variety.  Use both high and low rep training in separate workouts.  Hopefully you are training them more than once a week.  Train them with high reps one day and low reps the next.  Whatever you can do to stop them from adapting to the workload...


----------



## TJTJ (May 21, 2011)

FST-7 is IMO the best for over coming plateaus.  It stretches the fascia allowing more room for the muscle to grow in.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 21, 2011)

What is FST-7 if I can ask?


----------



## trapzilla (May 21, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> What is FST-7 if I can ask?


 Fascia Stretch Training 7
it is a training philosophy designed by Hany Rambod.
It usually entails 3 exercises done heavily F.S.T. and then an exercise done for 7 sets of 10-15 reps with the same or greater weight with minimal rest between each set 30-15seconds.

The idea is to flush as much blood into the muscle to stretch the sheath-fascia that covers a muscle to allow room for greater hypertrophy.

I'm not soled on any aspect of it. but many pro bodybuilders swear by it


----------



## Chubby (May 21, 2011)

I have made my own wooden calf block. I do it with bare feet on the round side of the block. I don't really count my reps but switch around weights, just do it six to eight sets in between other workout untill fail. But I think my reps are around 15-20. I noticed that there is big difference between doing it bare feet and doing with shoes. 
Just saying


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 21, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Fascia Stretch Training 7
> it is a training philosophy designed by Hany Rambod.
> It usually entails 3 exercises done heavily F.S.T. and then an exercise done for 7 sets of 10-15 reps with the same or greater weight with minimal rest between each set 30-15seconds.
> 
> ...



So, you do 3 heavy sets, and then you do 7 sets with the same weight for 8-12 reps and rest 30 seconds between sets?


----------



## Glycomann (May 21, 2011)

calves do high reps all day long. Doesn't work. Chicks get great calves walking in heels.  At the top of every rep hold it like s chick in heels.


----------



## TJTJ (May 21, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> What is FST-7 if I can ask?


FST-7  – FST (Fascial Stretch Training) -7, a training system developed by  Hany Rambod and used on his clients, targets the fascial layer directly  beneath the skin and above the muscles with seven sets performed for a  final exercise.

*Fascia:* pl. fas·ci·ae :  Anatomy - A sheet or band of fibrous connective tissue enveloping,  separating, or binding together muscles, organs, and other soft  structures of the body.
*Stretch:* v. stretched, stretching, stretches - To lengthen, widen, or enlarge
*Training:* the process of bringing a person to an agreed standard of proficiency by practice and instruction.
*Seven:* The seventh in a set or sequence.
Bodybuilding.com - Taking FST-7 Training Program For A Test Drive - Part 1: Chest.
Bodybuilding.com - Pro Creator Hany Rambod Explains His FST-7 Training System!

I sometimes go as far as 20 reps. 7sets 20 reps of calve raises 

I believe it stretches the Fascia so it opens space for the muscle to grow into.


----------



## trapzilla (May 21, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> So, you do 3 heavy sets, and then you do 7 sets with the same weight for 8-12 reps and rest 30 seconds between sets?


 
Not as such, TJTJ has given the links that should explain it.

But you'd do a total of 4 exercises take chest for example
Incline dumbbell bench 4 sets x 8-12
hammer strength press 3 sets 8-12
incline flyes 3 sets x8-12
crossover 7 sets 15 reps 

only a rough guide. never hit the right notes with me so kind of ignored it


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Trap and TJTJ, always looking to learn new stuff.


----------



## TJTJ (May 21, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Not as such, TJTJ has given the links that should explain it.
> 
> But you'd do a total of 4 exercises take chest for example
> Incline dumbbell bench 4 sets x 8-12
> ...




Exactly. basically do your WO then select a muscle you want to finish off and do 7 sets of, some same 12-15reps, but Ive gone as far as 20. Only for certain parts.


----------



## juggernaut (May 21, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> that was an awesome read. I had figured out to roll on sides of my feet vs. pointing my toes that just put stress on my ankles. I liked heavy for the actual calf, high rep for the soleus idea. Maybe I should try to work them in 3 times a week for a while too.


Glad you liked it.
I work each section on a different day.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 21, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Glad you liked it.
> I work each section on a different day.


Damn that's intense, I don't work mine out at all haha.


----------



## trapzilla (May 22, 2011)

^you've just gone down in my estimations


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2011)

calves are very stubborn as they help carry the load of the body during the day.  depending on the composition of type II and IIA and intermediates in the person the effects of various types of training will bring results.  this is one of the reason why you always want to vary the loads and rep ranges across all muscles.

also remember that tendon length determines the potential for muscle growth.  long tendons attaching the biceps, calves, etc. means shorter muscle bellies, less potential for growth.  same thing with high or low lats, depends on where the muscles physically attach to bone.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 22, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> ^you've just gone down in my estimations


I was doing them every week, then I missed two weeks in a row and they still grew just as much as when I was working them. I probably should do a little direct work though... They just always have been an inch bigger than my arms I was trying to let my arms catch up haha.


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 22, 2011)

I think it's important to switch it up as far as heavy weight and body weight exercises go and also switching up the footing in between sets so you work your calves from every angle. Like point your toes out, in, straight, wide stance toes in, wide stance toes out, close stance toes in, close stance toes out, toes straight, normal stance etc. etc. you can get alot of variation by doing that and I've gotten quite a bit of calf muscle development by doing so.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 23, 2011)

I don't think I'm too the point where my tendons are hindering my growth quite yet, my calves just never grow and frankly are rarely even sore anymore, even after 9-12 sets. Lots of good info in here tho, a couple shock workouts and a smarter approach thereafter should halve me walkin around with veiny ass diamond calves very soon


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2011)

just get big


----------



## trapzilla (May 23, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I don't think I'm too the point where my tendons are hindering my growth quite yet, my calves just never grow and frankly are rarely even sore anymore, even after 9-12 sets. Lots of good info in here tho, a couple shock workouts and a smarter approach thereafter should halve me walkin around with veiny ass diamond calves very soon


 
I too don't find tendond to be a limiting factor, rathe the amount of weight i can fit on the machine.

But i think you on the right track; do a week or two of shock training, such as training them everyday, alternating high rep and low rep workouts. and then drop down to 2-3 times a week performing a more traditional, well thought out workout.


----------

